
Solution for IMAP Headaches Out of Beta - apievangelist
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/12/22/solution-for-imap-headaches-out-of-beta/
======
ajross
Flagged. Looks like link bait to me. The real announcement is apparently here:
[http://blog.context.io/2011/12/context-io-v2-0-out-of-
beta-p...](http://blog.context.io/2011/12/context-io-v2-0-out-of-beta-pricing-
details/)

It looks cute, but the obvious problem it will have competing with IMAP is the
lack of a free implementation. This isn't software, it's a for-pay email
service with an apparently interesting web API on the front.

~~~
sjsjsj
Not sure how this counts as bait? It's coverage of the announcement, and
naturally that was also covered on our company blog? We do have a free offer,
listed on our pricing page: <http://context.io/pricing>

~~~
apievangelist
Don't sweat it. Hacker News audience loves to flag things if it doesn't 100%
relate to their world.

Readers here won't see the correlation of all the research I did for this post
that included FTP, WebSockets and beyond. Because they'll all be separate
stories.

For the record I wrote the story because it struck a cord in my research. :)

